

Groupon's Controversial Tibet Super Bowl Ad - gsivil
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/02/06/groupon-tibet-super-bowl_n_819353.html?ir=World

======
guynamedloren
Since they were straddling the controversial line, they should have at least
made it funny. That was a pretty weak attempt - I was expecting something
that'd at least make me smile.

